

Ask HN: Question to anyone who have posted any Show HN - easymode

Hi everyone,<p>I am a very novice hacker, with lots of ideas that I want to implement. So far I have implemented a few ideas, and to be honest, in retrospective, none of them where good ideas.<p>Each time after I built an MVP, I posted &quot;Show HN&quot; which quickly got lost in the wave of new submissions. Each time, I managed to get only tens of traffic and couple of feedback comments.<p>Even with the understanding that none of my products I built were good enough to get attention, I really wish I could have received more feedback each time.<p>To anyone who have ever posted a &quot;Show HN&quot;, whether you gathered good feedback or not, What other strategies did you apply to get some quality feedback?<p>I am seeing way more success in getting feedback from people I know personally with my latest product, but they don&#x27;t always fit the user demographic. Are there anything else online that can give me some good feedback on my future MVPs?<p>I really appreciate any suggestions. 
A big heartfelt thank you for reading this :)
======
lsiebert
HN is impersonal. Talk to people you know first. Or continue the conversation
with the people who give you feedback, over email.

Post at the right time of day. Friday Afternoons might be better then sunday 4
am.

Also, don't knock your ideas. Learn from them. Why weren't they good? What
problems did they have.

It's like when you code, you don't just fix the error (though of course you do
fix it), you figure out why it happened, where it might occur again, and what
you can do to prevent it. You have to be critical of yourself, remember a
movie critic's article will tell you the good and the bad parts of the movie,
along with the rating.

